# Worst Character



## Billbo (Dec 9, 2001)

sorry if this has been asked befor but i am new here what is your least fave character.


----------



## Courtney (Dec 9, 2001)

Saruman is my worst because he is a traitor. He knew about the ring and didn't tell Gandalf about it. And I just don't like him.


----------



## Ancalagon (Dec 9, 2001)

I have to say it's Frodo for me. Why, because even though his role within the rings is essential, his character portrayal is twee and pathetic. Sorry, I know he is your nephew and all, but just can't help disliking him.


----------



## Grond (Dec 9, 2001)

Arwen.... Ms. sit home and be pretty... unless you see the movie then she has a heck of a role!


----------



## Telchar (Dec 10, 2001)

Welcome to the Tolkien Forum Bilbo! 

Hmm.. Who voted for Gimli??


----------



## Merry (Dec 10, 2001)

So there is a hit and run Gimli voter out there huh?!

I voted for Boromir. Only because he didn't serve to the end as well as the others did. Even Saruman had a big part to play, albeit an evil one. Maybe if he hadn't have died he would have influenced the story more.


----------



## Walter (Dec 10, 2001)

Boromir - He couldn't control his urge for power which made him the traitor within the fellowship...

----
...hey, what's wrong with a girl being blonde, pretty and having all those female attributes and such?


----------



## Merry (Dec 10, 2001)

*Just to clarify.......*

I don't hate Boromir, I think that he was a victim of the ring because of his strong desires. I picked him because out the list given, I wouldn't have voted for anyone else.


----------



## menchu (Dec 10, 2001)

I voted for Saruman. Hama should be in the list, and I would have voted for him!

Telchar, seems those people who voted for Gimli, in your case, and Sam, in mine, won't face us.... UMMM!


----------



## Billbo (Dec 10, 2001)

*stupid evil jerk*

i voted for Saruman


----------



## Merry (Dec 10, 2001)

Stop it, you'll upset him!!


----------



## Kit Baggins (Dec 10, 2001)

I voted for Boromir. He's a jerk. 

...at least, he is at the end of Fellowship of the Ring.
 .

But Saruman cam a very close second.

~Kit 
(btw, hi, I'm new  )


----------



## Merry (Dec 10, 2001)

Hi there Kit Baggins, welcome to the fun.


----------



## Tar-Steve (Dec 10, 2001)

I voted for Saruman because he's the character I'm most disappointed in. He had all that potential and tossed it aside as he betrayed his friends ... and he knew better.


----------



## Lantarion (Dec 10, 2001)

Welcome, Kit! 
It depends on what you mean by 'least favorite'. I voted for Arwen, because her role is so totally minute and she seems like a spoiled brat. I would have voted for Frodo, but I was reminded that he had a very valiant and important part (indeed the most important) of the Fellowship of the Ring. I think he is too gloomy and self-important. But Arwen it is, I suppose.

EDIT: I wouldn't vote for Saruman, because although he was quite caniving (major sp) and treacherous (sp again. where's my dictionary?), he was also brilliant and smart. I would say 'wise', but to be wise one must know how to use their knowledge the best they can, not put it to evil uses. Anyway, he was a brilliant character, and although he was a slimeball Arwen is way too Goldilocks.


----------



## Treebeard (Dec 10, 2001)

I personally never cared much for Galadriel, but don't tell Gimli I said that...


----------



## Tyaronumen (Dec 10, 2001)

I voted for Saruman for reasons others have adequately stated, but I am definitely in sympathy to those who chose Boromir. He was consistently arrogant throughout until a gaggle of orc-arrows finally opened his eyes.


----------



## Beorn (Dec 10, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Pontifex _
> *EDIT: I wouldn't vote for Saruman, because although he was quite caniving (major sp) and treacherous (sp again. where's my dictionary?), he was also brilliant and smart. I would say 'wise', but to be wise one must know how to use their knowledge the best they can, not put it to evil uses. Anyway, he was a brilliant character, and although he was a slimeball Arwen is way too Goldilocks.  *



Yup...have fun...welcome, ciao, salve, buon giorno, guten tag heir Baggins, Feliz Navidad!

Actually, when you think about it, Saruman was putting his knowledge to what he thought was the best way possible. What comes into play is the definition of the best use of knowledge...the best for Saruman, or the best for the world, or the best for hobbits, or the best for Ea, or the best for Gandalf, or the best for the white council, or the best for orcs...


----------



## Rosie Cotton (Dec 10, 2001)

I voted for Sam. I know that he's a very admirable character, but he can really get on my nerves at times.


----------



## Billbo (Dec 10, 2001)

who voted for Gimli????


----------



## Beorn (Dec 10, 2001)

ACK! Your name is spelled Billbo


----------



## Lantarion (Dec 11, 2001)

Maybe he meant to be Bill the pony, but accidentally added 'bo'! 
Heh, forgive me, Billllllbo. Welcome!


----------



## Evenstar (Dec 11, 2001)

I voted for Boromir not because I doon't like him, i just find him the least developed of all the characters listed. Also, I don't know who voted for Gimili, but who voted for GANDALF?? Why????


----------



## Tyaronumen (Dec 11, 2001)

I would suspect that Saruman (wherever he is) voted for Gandalf.


----------



## Elanor2 (Dec 12, 2001)

Mmmm, I wanted to vote for Legolas, but is not in the list. I always picture him as a pretty boy, sort of ivy-league, if you follow me....


----------



## menchu (Dec 15, 2001)

> Rosie Cotton: I voted for Sam. I know that he's a very admirable character, but he can really get on my nerves at times.



Wow! You're supposed to be married with him!! 
... IS divorce coming???...


----------



## Rian (Dec 15, 2001)

*Just because*

I voted for Arwen just because she had such a small role. The only character in the book that I liked the least wasn't listed. It was Wormtongue.


----------



## Grond (Dec 15, 2001)

You know what gets me about this poll. Sauron is not even on the list. And I can tell you from personal experience what a truly despicable guy he was. Dark Lord of Mordor my eye. Melkor was a million times the guy Sauron was. For that matter, in their heyday Gothmog, Ancalagon and Glaurang could have all whooped his sorry Maia butt. And... what a moron. Putting all of your might in a Ring.... and then losing it... duhhhhhh! Well he was one of Aule's students and we know there ain't a lot of brains coming out of that group. Let's see... Aule and Sauron and Feanor. Boy, what a bunch of wusses. The only good thing Aule did was create the Dwarves. Oh well... I could go on .... but I won't.


----------



## nyriel (Dec 15, 2001)

*and my vote goes to*

I voted for Arwen-siddown & knit & wait for your King,uah! 
Saruman is very smart & I like poor Frodo, he´s an orphan, after all. 
Nyriel


----------



## Kit Baggins (Dec 15, 2001)

*I changed my mind!*

I've changed my mind! I wanna revote for Arwen!!! 

~Kit


----------



## Lantarion (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: Just because*



> _Originally posted by Rian _
> * The only character in the book that I liked the least wasn't listed. It was Wormtongue. *


Ooh, good one! He really is a lothesome little toad, isn't he? That little back-stabbing (literally!  ), treacherous sun-uv-a maggot!


----------



## eric57 (Dec 16, 2001)

I rather disliked Sauron. Was he too lovable to put into the survey?

Regards,
Eric57


----------



## Eomer Dinmention (Dec 16, 2001)

who the hell voted for Arwen 
10 people arhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh 

how can you not like her she doesn't sit around waiting for his King i would like to see you people who voted for Arwen to go out and do something you think your the heroric type go and save the day most of you wouldn't even dare step outside your house at a time in ME 

Shes was some the reason Aragorn wanted to destroy Sauron if he wasn't there well yeah he still would have done the same thing but you know what i mean 
I think the ladys who voted for Arwen are jealous lol


----------



## Poor_Smeagol (Dec 16, 2001)

Some how POOR little Smeagol is left out, again. gollum!


----------



## menchu (Dec 17, 2001)

Welcome Poor_smeagol!
Have you met your namesake Yaygollum? Sure he'll be glad to hear from someone like you! 

Yeah, sorry for going off topic, but I already voted....


----------



## Telchar (Dec 17, 2001)

Welcome to the Tolkien Forum Smeagol!


----------



## Aredhel (Dec 17, 2001)

Why Boromir? He took on lots of orcs to save Merry and Pippin, and after all, he was very valiant, and he wanted the ring to save Minas Tirith.


----------



## Merry (Dec 17, 2001)

I already explained my reasons earlier on for my choice in Boromir:

Quote

I don't hate Boromir, I think that he was a victim of the ring because of his strong desires. I picked him because out the list given, I wouldn't have voted for anyone else.

End quote

You are right, he was heroic in his defence of the hobbits but I think that he badly let the fellowship down. Frodos greed for the ring did not effect anyone else whereas Boromirs did, (Although it turned out to be essential for the success of the mission).

I want the Gimli voter to identify themselves!!!


----------



## Lantarion (Dec 17, 2001)

> _Originally posted by King Eormer _
> *who the hell voted for Arwen
> 10 people arhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> ...


I won't pretend she didn't have a smidgen to do with the readiness and determinedness of Aragorn, but that's all: a smidgen. She really didn't do almost anything during the entire course of the book, other than sit in Rivendell worrying. What role did she play, other than a light moral support, in the success of the destruction of the Ring? NUFFINK! 
And please try to use commas, it is not easy to read your posts.


----------



## Merry (Dec 17, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Pontifex _
> *
> 
> And please try to use commas, it is not easy to read your posts. *



LovefromPontiThesaviourofallthingsgrammatical.


----------



## Lantarion (Dec 17, 2001)

I know, I am evil.. EVIL! MUAHAHAHAHAAAA!!! 
I noticed you used a rather small amount of commas in your post, Merry. I hope this is not to mock me..


----------



## Merry (Dec 17, 2001)

How could a simple hobbit dare mock such a great and evil person such as yourself?

Oh look....

no commas again!!


----------



## Old Man Willow (Dec 20, 2001)

I voted (or would have) for Wormtongue, not only is he a traitor, he tried standing up to stand up to Gandalf the White! And I hate the fact that Theoden lets him choose what his fate will be!


----------



## Lord Snotty (Dec 20, 2001)

what about Gollum, Sauron, Elrond, Aragorn, Gloin, Legolas and more! you should have put an 'OTHER' opinion!!!


----------



## LadyEowyn (Dec 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by menchu _
> *I voted for Saruman. Hama should be in the list, and I would have voted for him!
> 
> Telchar, seems those people who voted for Gimli, in your case, and Sam, in mine, won't face us.... UMMM! *



Someone voted for sam?!? How awful, he's a great character.


----------



## menchu (Dec 21, 2001)

Yes...  the best one for me. 
I think I never said hi to you, so... Hello!!


----------



## LadyEowyn (Dec 21, 2001)

> _Originally posted by King Eormer _
> *who the hell voted for Arwen
> 10 people arhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> ...



I don't think they picked her out of spite, I think they picked her because, she wasn't in the book that much, and you don't get to know her as well as all the other characters.

BTW..Hello!=)


----------



## Istari (Dec 21, 2001)

*Gimli is like a God. Dwarfs rule.*

I vote for Merry and Pippin. Though every character played some vital role in the story, I felt as though they were there for no reason besides comic relief and helping the Ringwraiths with all their blundering.


----------



## LadyEowyn (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: Gimli is like a God. Dwarfs rule.*



> _Originally posted by Istari _
> *I vote for Merry and Pippin. Though every character played some vital role in the story, I felt as though they were there for no reason besides comic relief and helping the Ringwraiths with all their blundering. *



What about Merry destroying the Nazgul, or Pippin Picking up the palientir(Sp?) If he wasn't there it would have rolled into the water. Almost every character in the book, has an important roll.


----------



## Perhana (Dec 21, 2001)

I had to vote for Gandalf. For one, I am a major fan of Saruman! I think Saruman had the best idea to defeat Sauron. He thought there should be unity throughout ME even if it included orcs. Although he wanted the ring, whose to say he did not want the ring of power to protect it, thinking it would be passed straight to Sauron if it went to Gondor or Mordor. Thats just my opinion. Gandalf gets the vote, because he hindered this process. Out.


----------



## Perhana (Dec 21, 2001)

Sorry to double-post, but why isn't my favourite character ( gollum/smeagol) on the least favourite character list?


----------



## Istari (Dec 22, 2001)

*Re: Re: Gimli is like a God. Dwarfs rule.*



> _Originally posted by LadyEowyn _
> *
> 
> What about Merry destroying the Nazgul, or Pippin Picking up the palientir(Sp?) If he wasn't there it would have rolled into the water. Almost every character in the book, has an important roll. *



I do recall mentioning that each character played an important role. Did I leave that part out?


----------



## celeste-jo (Dec 22, 2001)

I voted for Saruman. All that talent and potential gone to waste. I guess such power can really corrupt even one of the greatest wizards. Did anyone vote for Smeagol? I happen to like Smeagol. 
 I know he was sneaky and filthy, but he made the book a lot intresting. Plus, he really cracked me up. Hahaha!


----------



## galaidrial (Dec 22, 2001)

i voted boromir because he cant control himself and he goes rally evil at the end of the fellowship of the ring 

i also dont think that they should have given arwen a big part in the film but its because the only female parts are galadrial and arwen so they had to play their parts up a lot so as not to seem sexist.


----------



## galaidrial (Dec 22, 2001)

*lord Eormer*

lord Eormer 
have u read the books its just she doesnt do hardly anything in the books but they had to play up her part in the film


----------



## Farmer Giles (Dec 22, 2001)

*Worstest*

I had to vote Saruman over Boromir. The Big 'S' knew better he was supposed to be wise. Mr 'B' was just being human and a very easily persuaded one at that. eek:


----------



## nyriel (Dec 22, 2001)

*jealous? mee?*

I voted for Arwen, so?
she´s the least for me in this list...to cut off a long story...
and I´m not jealous at all! I´m in love with Glorfindel!
C´monnn!


Nyriel


----------



## Perhana (Dec 22, 2001)

How can you vote for Boromir? He was overcome by the ring as many others were. Isildur (sp) for example. Elrond, Gandalf and Galadriel all feared they would be overcome by the power. So have pity on Boromir, he was a warrior, not one of the wise. He should be praised for his valour not critizised for his grief for Gondor!


----------



## Istari (Dec 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Perhana _
> *How can you vote for Boromir? He was overcome by the ring as many others were. Isildur (sp) for example. Elrond, Gandalf and Galadriel all feared they would be overcome by the power. So have pity on Boromir, he was a warrior, not one of the wise. He should be praised for his valour not critizised for his grief for Gondor! *



I find most humans are weaker than other races.


----------



## LadyEowyn (Dec 22, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Gimli is like a God. Dwarfs rule.*



> _Originally posted by Istari _
> *
> 
> I do recall mentioning that each character played an important role. Did I leave that part out? *



No, you didn't leave it out, but you contradicted it by saying they were there for no reason.


----------



## Rhumatad (Dec 23, 2001)

i voted for arwen for no other reason than that she plays a small part in the book. i thought about voting for frodo becuase although he plays an extremely important part, he expends so much energy into bearing the ring that there isnt much left for a display of a distinctive personality.


----------



## Beren Erchanion (Dec 25, 2001)

Saruman the "infamous", Saruman the "ennemy", Saruman the "weak"... Saruman failed in his task in many ways. Olòrin (Gandalf) wasn't supposed to be send to Middle-Earth they(the great Vala council) send him because of Curumo (Saruman). Saruman arrive the first in the ME already feeling like the chief of the Mages the one who gonna change the world by beating Sauron. But it seems that Maia from Aulë "house" are easier to corrupt than any others because Curumo was send by Aulë well he suggest himself to Aulë... When Gandalf arrive at last to the ME Círdan gives him Narya, the Elven ring of fire, Saruman was boiling of envy, jealous He didn't knew that they were going to send Olòrin as an Istari to the ME. Scince the begining Saruman saw Gandalf more like a rival than an ally that's his first and last mistake. He probably killed the two blue Istari that go to the far east because he always wanted to rule everything (2nd mistake)
He was laughing out loud about Radagast the Brown the "Animal Lover" the one he was supposed to help and protect. Except that he was a mighty magician he got everything else wrong to be an Istari he was so weak that he prefere to join the ennemy than to fight till death but he payed for his treatery he died...died like a human send far away from the Mandos Hall where only Erù knows stabed by his servant...poor curumo


----------



## GladrielElf1985 (Dec 29, 2001)

i dont know why, but ever since i first read the story, before I knew of Borimir's attempt to sieze the ring, I didnt like him. Its hard to explain. Just that I thought for a respected soon to be steward of Gondor, he was much too nieve about the whole endeavor.


----------



## LadyEowyn (Dec 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by GladrielElf1985 _
> *i dont know why, but ever since i first read the story, before I knew of Borimir's attempt to sieze the ring, I didnt like him. Its hard to explain. Just that I thought for a respected soon to be steward of Gondor, he was much too nieve about the whole endeavor. *



I didn't like him either, I don't know why, but he seemed very untrustworthy.


----------



## Greymantle (Dec 30, 2001)

He does certainly seem arrogant, rude and somewhat untrustworthy throughout the story... I didn't like him for a long time. I've come to be far more approving of him recently... much of his behavior is explained, I suppose, by well-placed pride sometimes overwhelming wisdom.


----------



## LadyEowyn (Dec 30, 2001)

Exactly. I grew to respect him after he fought for Merry and Pippin. I think he died honorably.


----------



## Snaga (Dec 30, 2001)

Strangely I voted for who is the least convincing / least well developed character. Has to be Arwen.

Saruman, Boromir etc are great - really well portrayed to my mind.



> I have to say it's Frodo for me. Why, because even though his role within the rings is essential, his character portrayal is twee and pathetic. Sorry, I know he is your nephew and all, but just can't help disliking him.



Well how out of order is that? He only goes and saves the whole of Middle Earth - I suppose that doesn't count for much these days! 

He is peaceful and unaggressive as a rule, but with inner strength. It is this combination of qualities that mean he is able to bear the ring to Oroduin. Any of your average hero types would have claimed the ring for themselves long before. I think Sam might have made it if Frodo really had died at Cirith Ungol, but I wouldn't have rated anyone else's chance.


----------



## Thariel (Dec 30, 2001)

I agree with Variag, Arwen was the least developed character in the story (though I wouldn't say she was "the worst" or bad).

Beren, good call. Saruman wasn't as "wise" as his title proclaimed when his actions brought about his own demise.


----------



## Orin (Dec 30, 2001)

*Rhadagast the Brown*

The hippy freak was too busy smoking Longbottom leaf and playing with birds to see Sauraman for what he was and led Gandalf into the trap. Plus he dyed his beard.


----------



## LadyEowyn (Dec 30, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Variag of Khand _
> *Strangely I voted for who is the least convincing / least well developed character. Has to be Arwen.
> 
> Saruman, Boromir etc are great - really well portrayed to my mind.
> ...



Well, Frodos' character did start to fade in the end, and he became just a character in the book, and left his title of main character to Sam. I know he was a great character but he did seem kind of pathetic in the end.


----------



## SarumansTreason (Dec 30, 2001)

I voted for Gandalf! Gandalf was a fool. Saruman was the real hero! Fools! Stop voting for Saruman!


----------



## Lantarion (Jun 6, 2003)

Who was your least favourite character, and why?


----------



## Beleg (Jun 7, 2003)

Arwen--She, atleast could have done with some more socializing.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Jun 7, 2003)

I don't like Arwen.Nothing personal just that is my choice.I like Boromir,casue he is a man.He possess all man's weak and strong points and he knows that.I like him very much.


----------



## Luthien Tunivel (Jun 12, 2003)

I say Arwen. Her character wasn't well developed at all. I mean, the chapter where she marries Aragorn is just like 'okay, some elf we've never heard of before suddently marches into the story, doesn't even say anything, and goes off and marries Aragorn.'


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 12, 2003)

Haha... That's what I thought at first...

Although my least favorite character is Frodo... The movies just turned him into some cute little rosy cheeked childish hobbit, which completely ruined my vission of him. *sigh...*


----------



## Luthien Tunivel (Jun 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackCaptain _
> *Haha... That's what I thought at first...
> 
> Although my least favorite character is Frodo... The movies just turned him into some cute little rosy cheeked childish hobbit, which completely ruined my vission of him. *sigh...* *



You're definately right, but I think that he was a lot better in the books.


----------



## Manveru (Jun 28, 2003)

Saruman... that hideous traitor


----------



## Captain (Jul 1, 2003)

Can't vote. I like 'em all.


----------



## Feanorian (Jul 1, 2003)

I voted for Arwen, I didnt mind her in the books but now everytime i think of her I think of that darn roll-stealing jerk.


----------



## ely (Jul 3, 2003)

Well, I actually like them all, but if I really have to choose one, it would be Bilbo. I know it seems crazy, but the truth is that I liked Bilbo a lot in "The Hobbit", but I didn't like him in the LotR. I know I don't have a good reason to dislike him, but I felt like: "You (Bilbo) already got one whole book about yourself and your courage and good deeds, now please stay out of this one!" 

I know it sounds stupid....


----------

